# Reparación caloventor Solac



## avila2474 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hace tiempo me encontré un ventilador/calefactor al que habían defenestrado y habían puesto al lado de un contenedor, a la espera de que algún chatarrero lo desguazara. Por suerte, fui yo quien lo encontró y lo guardé en el trastero hasta ayer que me dio por revisarlo a fondo.

He revisado lo que funcionaba y lo que no, a bote pronto parecía que era funcional al 100%, craso error, una de las resistencias partidas, y el motor síncrono no giraba. Antes de dar por sentado que fallaba el motor, me fui al selector, y revisándolo me encuentro que le faltaba a la tecla que accionaba la rejilla una pestaña que empujaba el contacto de bronce. Cerré manualmente la chapa y funcionó sin problemas. Solución? no me comí el tarro, opté por crear un circuito independiente con su interruptor luminoso. Solucionado!, segundo problema, como girar la rejilla si no tengo piñón? pues nada, un taco de goma redondo para crear tracción, problema solucionado.

Y que hacer con la resistencia? leyendo en varias webs comentaban que lo único que había que hacer era unir ambos alambres con un alicate, así lo hice, y ahora ambas resistencias funcionan y calientan que da gusto.

Pero ahora me encuentro con otro problema y es aquí a donde me entra la duda porque no lo tengo muy claro, al funcionar en modo calefactor, el termostato creo que falla porque abre y cierra continuamente el circuito. Quiero decir, funciona, hace el ciclo, pero al desconectar y reconectar, en las subsiguientes veces no funciona de forma continua si no que lo hace de modo intermitente. Y es aquí donde me gustaría que me confirmarais, es problema del termostato? el modelo en cuestión es un Campini Ty35-P:







Por lo demás, el electrodoméstico funciona perfectamente, pero es un _problema_ que se active/desactive cada 1 o 2 minutos, porque imagino que es que los metales del termostato han perdido propiedades y de ahí el fallo. Se oye claramente el clack clack a cada rato.

Unas fotos:
Vista frontal:




Vista trasera:




Vista superior, por esas rendijas esta el termostato;




Esto es una resistencia cerámica que me gustaria saber para que es, ya que no se si limita la intensidad de la corriente que le entra a todo el circuito, o por el contrario tiene otra función. La referencia que tiene serigrafiada es DH 680R, y google me manda aqui:
http://www.electrodh.com/catalogo/ver-item.action?id=5860&d=1

Según el fabricante, es una resistencia bobinada de montaje vertical, el tema es determinar el valor correspondiente porque en la propia resistencia no pone nada, salvo esa referencia. Desconozco si su uso puede ser como fusible de corte lento, puede ser?. Decir que calienta a más de 120º y esta en línea recta con el termostato, no se si el calor que expide pueda influir directamente en el termostato. Si supiera que sacando esa pieza no existe riesgo de averiar el calefactor, lo haría, aunque sea a modo de prueba:




Termostato:





El termoventilador cuenta con 2 potencias de funcionamiento: 1250 y 2250W, si lo pongo en el segundo, dura al principio funcionando unos 2 minutos, se apaga, y al volver a encender no pasa del minuto, si lo pongo en 1250, dura al principio unos 3 minutos, se apaga, y al volver a encender dura minuto o minuto y medio como mucho para volver a a apagar.
Creo que a las finales el fallo será del termostato verdad? porque la resistencia calienta, pero no creo que a pesar de estar en línea recta con el termostato, influya directamente.
Decir que para descartar, he dejado apagado el motor que gira la rejilla, y hace exactamente lo mismo, este o no en funcionamiento.


----------



## Emis (Nov 28, 2016)

Hola avila2474, probaste ya de sacar el termostato y comprobar que no esta muy débil el contacto? Al unir la resistencia cortada pierde resistencia por ende calienta mas, eso pude hacer que el termostato se active mas rápido


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 29, 2016)

Habría que ver, si el ventilador, está funcionando bien.
Ya que si sopla menos de lo debido, el calor quedará dentro del gabinete, y ese exceso hará  funcionar el termostato.
Esa impresión, es la que dá. 
Por eso la primera vez varía el tiempo en que se apaga, pero luego, ya precalentado, tarda menos en llegar al punto de funcionamiento del termostato.


----------



## Goomba (Nov 29, 2016)

avila2474 dijo:


> Decir que para descartar, he dejado apagado el motor que gira la rejilla, y hace exactamente lo mismo, este o no en funcionamiento.


Nunca debes encender el calefactor sin el ventilador, así harás que se queme, es por eso que ese tipo de calefactores tienen indicado que no se deben usar para secar ropa, porque haces que no fluya el aire y se sobrecalienta.
Por cierto, la resistencia que dice DH 680R probablemente sea de 680Ω, en esas resistencias es común que se exprese así.

Un saludo!


----------



## avila2474 (Nov 29, 2016)

Respondo por orden:

Emis, Cómo se comprueba el termostato? lo he sacado en su momento, y probandolo manualmente aparentemente funciona bien, quiero decir, ofrece una resistencia "adecuada", pero no se si esa resistencia que yo creo que es correcta en realidad no lo es. Viendo los puntos de contacto se ven limpio, no se ve carbonilla. Sobre la resistencia cortada, la resistencia estaba rota y únicamente lo que hice fue engancharlas nuevamente, ni las he acortado ni le he añadido nada más, en teoria esta como debería de ser. Y por esto puede calentar más? 

Yosimiro, el ventilador funciona bien, en modo ventilador, este gira normalmente y responde a las 3 velocidades que le corresponde, en modo calefactor, gira a una velocidad menor sin que los selectores intervengan, es independiente totalmente. También es verdad que no tengo otro igual de referencia, pero por lógica no podría ir más rápido porque si no disiparía muy rápido el calor que generan las resistencias. 

Goomba, cuando digo motor, es un motor síncrono que lleva la rejilla para hacerla girar. Al principo esta no funcionaba porque el engranaje que la hacia girar, debido a los años, se habia deshecho, no se de que material estaría hecho pero la cuestión es que al abrir el chasis, los trozos parecian caramelo triturado. El otro fallo que tenía, es que en el propio selector, la pestaña que empuja el contacto de bronce para cerrar el circuito no lo tenía, por lo que únicamente lo que hice fue cambiar el punto de conexión al positivo que alimenta el selector completo, y al cable ponerle un interruptor, más nada. El retorno sigue siendo el mismo. Sobre la resistencia, que función cumple de cara a todo el circuito? porque no le veo utilidad (perdona mi ignorancia), salvo la de un fusible de corte lento. Y añadir, que esta se calienta a más de 120º (medido con un termómetro infrarrojo), y decir que esta completamente en línea recta con el termostato, no se si algo tendrá que ver, en el sentido de que pueda ser como un medidor ambiental rudimentario como me han dicho en otro lado.


----------



## Emis (Nov 29, 2016)

El termostato no ofrece resistencia es sólo un contacto cerrado y como dice Yosimiro si sobrepasa la temperatura del interior del gabinete ese contacto se abre hasta que enfria, las velocidades del ventilador son bien marcadas? O sea la primera velocidad lenta y la última más rápida, pensando que no pueda expulsar correctamente el aire caliente.
Lograste seguir el recorrido de la resistencia?


----------



## Goomba (Nov 29, 2016)

avila2474 dijo:


> Goomba, cuando digo motor, es un motor síncrono que lleva la rejilla para hacerla girar.


pss:pss: Pensé que sería el motor del ventilador el que desconectaste.

Con respecto a la resistencia: Podría actuar como fusible como dices pero me extraña que sea de ese valor, además, esos aparatos suelen incluir más sistemas de protección aparte del termostato principal. Los que yo he reparado incluían todos un pequeño termostato y un fusible térmico. 
Pienso que esa resistencia tiene otra función, pero haría falta saber a qué está conectada.

Un saludo!


----------



## avila2474 (Nov 29, 2016)

Bueno, he estado revisando el circuito donde esta la resistencia DH680 y en definitiva corresponde al motor, y su función es la de limitar la corriente que a este le llega cuando esta en modo calefactor.

Me explico, el electrodoméstico tiene 2 modalidades, ventilador y calefactor. Cuando esta en modo ventilador, el motor gira a las revoluciones que le fije mediante el selector, vamos, un ventilador común y silvestre, pero, cuando esta en modo calefactor, el motor gira a una RPM fija, da igual que pulse cualquiera de las teclas, la velocidad del ventilador NO varia.


----------



## avila2474 (Nov 30, 2016)

He hecho hoy otra prueba para descartar que fuese la resistencia de calefacción que estaba rota (ya que alguno me ha dicho que igual pudiese ser que este consumiendo más), la he desconectado del switch y solo he dejado una, y el termostato sigue haciendo lo mismo, conecta y desconecta rápidamente, no dura más de minuto y medio en funcionamiento ni en reposo.

 Puedo dar por sentado entonces, que el fallo está en el termostato?


----------



## Emis (Nov 30, 2016)

Probaste de puentear la resistencia a ver si varía la velocidad del motor? 
Notaste si el ventilador gira lento en comparación a otro?


----------



## Goomba (Nov 30, 2016)

avila2474 dijo:


> He hecho hoy otra prueba para descartar que fuese la resistencia de calefacción que estaba rota (ya que alguno me ha dicho que igual pudiese ser que este consumiendo más), la he desconectado del switch y solo he dejado una, y el termostato sigue haciendo lo mismo, conecta y desconecta rápidamente, no dura más de minuto y medio en funcionamiento ni en reposo.
> 
> Puedo dar por sentado entonces, que el fallo está en el termostato?



Si has comprobado todo lo demás, probablemente la avería esté ahí. La lámina bimetálica del termostato se deteriora con el uso y va perdiendo propiedades.
Aunque también debes comprobar, como te han dicho, que el ventilador expulse el suficiente aire, tal vez por eso se caliente en exceso.
Un saludo.


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 30, 2016)

avila2474 dijo:


> He hecho hoy otra prueba para descartar que fuese la resistencia de calefacción que estaba rota (ya que alguno me ha dicho que igual pudiese ser que este consumiendo más), la he desconectado del switch y solo he dejado una, y el termostato sigue haciendo lo mismo, conecta y desconecta rápidamente, no dura más de minuto y medio en funcionamiento ni en reposo.
> 
> Puedo dar por sentado entonces, que el fallo está en el termostato?



Revisaste los contactos del termostato(ojo, que no me refiero a los platinos), estos suelen deteriorarse, y al ir oxidandose, terminan haciendo falso contacto, por lo que se recalienta a si mismo.


----------



## avila2474 (Dic 1, 2016)

La resistencia DH680 lo que hace es limitar el funcionamiento del motor en modo calefactor, y es un circuito independiente de el del ventilador. De hecho, al usarlo como ventilador, la resistencia DH680 no calienta, en cambio, al ponerlo en modo calefactor si. 

 Dudo mucho que las resitencias de calefacción influyan en el termostato porque tiene un aro de separación con respecto a la circuitería, es decir, esta aislada.

 Hoy haré otra prueba, que es variar el tornillo de calibración para saber si así podemos hacer que funcione más tiempo. Total, ya de perdidos al rio.....


----------

